# what is the best clutch kit to buy for my 750 KQ



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

Im still pretty new to upgrading my quad and i am woundering what would be best clutch kit for me to buy for my 2011 750 king quad...I like to do major mudding, playing in deep water and im planning on putting 30" gorilla silverbacks on soon...Any info would be greatly appreciated...thnx!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The best one to talk to is Bootlegger cause he Mud Races KQs. I would send him a PM as he has working a lot lately and doesn't always get on the forum every day.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

K...thank you


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

i went with the EPI Mudder Clutch kit(comes with yellow spring, 18gram rollers and wet clutch springs)...it made a huge difference...no more bogging down in high gear in the deep thick mud:rock-on:...now i do still have 27x10x12 front & 27x12x12 rear...but when i get taxes back im upgrading to highlifter outlaw 2 29.5x9.5x14 front and 29.5x11x14 rear and new 14" rims...so on that note i will report back on how it does when i get to try it out with the bigger rims & tires the mudder kit is made for...will prob be in about a month or so...i hope.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

How much u paid for it and where at I'm looking for better clutching for
Mine to


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

i bought it from wildboaratvparts The mudder kit is $156 and the sport utility kit is $151 and free shipping...best deal i found...now the kits say they are for 08-09 but i called EPI to make sureit would fit ok and they said it would work on my 2011 so i would think the kit would fit your 06' since not much has changed...i went ahead and had the dealership i bought my atv from install it...they charged me 1hr labor, (3qt of oil, oil filter and a gasket...for the wet clutch spring install.)


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have a 750 and 450 Kingquad. The best mod we have done to both bikes is the Airdam clutches. We both have stages 1-5 and the 750 has the wet clutch delete. Unbelievable the difference it makes.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

i checked out the website of the company that u had the mods done by...im def gonna look into doing mod 1-5 at some point.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whats tht company


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking to do these mods for
Mega mudd riding


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Crazycracka from what i hear Airdam is the way to go. I have heard nothing but good things about them. And i think that wet clutch delete is kinda pricey but brings a whole new animal out of your bike. 

Im sure someone will chime in that knows a lil more.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm
Hearing good things to just dk where to get it from and see a price. Moneys not a problem just trying to fin it and get as much info as I can about it


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

airdamclutches...website is havn problems showing the words on the main page so i found the suzuki info and here it is...

For your Suzuki, we offer many different stages of clutch work to help get the maximum gains out of your machine. Depending on your tire size, motor mods, and riding style we may recommend different stages of work to help meet your needs and fit your riding style so that your machine will maintain peak performance. We offer these stages for your factory clutches:

Stage 1 - Machining the inner and outer primary sheaves to allow the belt to drop lower in the primary gaining you a lower gear ratio to pull bigger tires easier, giving you better throttle response and better throttle control especially when running larger tires. Our machining gains a lower gear ratio than any shim mod or clutch kit can ever compare to, for the maximum low end gains, machining the primary clutch is the only way to go!

Stage 2 - Fixed plate modification. This is when we cut and modify the ramp angles of the fixed plate in the primary clutch. This modification changes the ramp angles of the primary clutch which changes the shiftout rate of the clutch holding your clutch in its midrange longer helping you maintain peak power thru the midrange, this modification also allows the rollers to push the movable sheave closed further, usually netting 5-7mph more top speeds.

Stage 3 - Spacer sleeve modification. The stage 3 work is necessary on arctic cat mudpro clutches, and is also necessary for any stage above stage 3. If you plan on a stage 5 setup, stage 3 is a must to get the proper belt alignment after stage 4.

Stage 4 - Complete lightening of the primary clutch, lightens the primary further, and since we take out more material in order to lighten the clutch is why the spacer sleeve has to be shortened in the primary in order to keep the proper belt alignment.

Stage 5 - Machining the secondary clutch to allow the secondary to open further allowing the belt to ride lower in the secondary without increasing the secondary spring tension past a certain point. This allows the secondary to open easier, so it is easier for the machine to gain top speeds. A full stage 5 setup will usually net 7-10mph top speed increase if your machine has the power to pull the taller gearing ratio. The machining will give you a taller gear ratio, it is purely up to your engine to pull the taller gear ratio. If you do not have enough power to pull any faster, you may not see any top speed gains.

Stage 5+ - Complete lightening of the secondary clutch. By lightening the secondary clutch we can make the secondary rev up faster which helps you accelerate faster.

Stage 1 --------------------- $100
Stage 2 --------------------- $50
Stage 3 --------------------- $30
Stage 4 --------------------- $100
Stage 5 --------------------- $150
Stage 5+ ------------------- $170
Lightening rollers--------- $50

Wet Clutch Delete ------ $1250


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

*This is not allowed. - Admin*


----------



## Goutdoors92 (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to get a clutch kit for my 07 king quad 450 and EPI doesnt make them for the 450's and i was wondering if the 07 king quad 700 EPI clutch kit would fit on the 450's?


----------



## pontoonfisher (Jun 23, 2016)

KingZilla said:


> airdamclutches...website is havn problems showing the words on the main page so i found the suzuki info and here it is...
> 
> For your Suzuki, we offer many different stages of clutch work to help get the maximum gains out of your machine. Depending on your tire size, motor mods, and riding style we may recommend different stages of work to help meet your needs and fit your riding style so that your machine will maintain peak performance. We offer these stages for your factory clutches:
> 
> ...



my first post...old thread...but super interested in the WCD for the 750 KQ..

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------

any feedback? or videos you can share?

---------- Post added at 05:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------

i tried to reach airdam but to no avail...


----------

